# Zeitung



## sconey (29. August 2004)

weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin also bitte um verständniss...

also:
Ich muss eine Zeitschrift gestallten und wollte fragen ob ihr ein Programm kennt mit dem ich etwas ordnung in den aufbau bringen kann.
So wie zB die Leiste auf der alle Seiten zu sehen sind in Powerpoint

danke


----------



## ShadowMan (29. August 2004)

Hi!

Das kommt ganz auf dein Budget und das an, was du damit machen willst und wie oft du soetwas gestalten willst.

Ein Profiprogramm wäre z.B. Adobe Indesign.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## otherside (29. August 2004)

Hallo.

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob dir das soviel weiterhilft, aber schau mal bei nem Kollegen von mir auf 'er Seite vorbei:

http://www.akuari.net


MFG


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Also, auf die Gefahr, dass ich hier verprügelt werde:
für hobbyistische Zwecke ist WORD nicht die schlechteste Lösung.
Kennt man sich einigermaßen drin aus
und die Drucker sind das Leid mit den WORD-Dateien meist gewohnt.
Für etwas größere Auflage im Digitaldruck als Notlösung o.k.
Würde ich mich aber erst mal mit der Druckerei in Verbindung setzen.

zum "ordnen" kannst du tabellen benutzen,
die du dann immer kopierst.
so legst du dir zumindest einen durchgehenden layoutrahmen an.

ich bin neulich von einem Kunden auch zu so was gezwungen worden.
ist zwar aufwändig, aber es geht.

Profiprogramme = bis Weihnachten üben ... und dann isses ja bestimmt zu spät.


----------

